# Welches Audiointerface?(livebetrieb)



## BeaTBoxX (13. Dezember 2006)

Olla zusammen 

Wir stehen mal wieder vor dem selben problem wie vor ein paar Tagen schon 
Liveacttaugliches Midi/Audiointerface gesucht!!

Dazu muss man sagen: Wir wollten eigentlich kein 800 Flocken interface kaufen, 

->unser Ex-Interface:  M-Audio Audiophile USB bla  hat das zeitliche gesegnet.(wohlgemerkt nach nem halben Jahr oderso) THUMBS UP@M-Audio 

-> NI Audio Kontrol hat schrottige Treiber und kriegt immer Digitalschluckauf->postwendend zurück an Thomann. (Problem sei bekannt [] )


UND NU?

Was habt ihr so?  USB Lösung würden wir aus Preisgründen vorziehen. Obwohl FiWi auch mögliche wäre aber was bringts? (wir jagen keine 32 Einzelspuren durchs Interface raus)

Midi sollte es haben =)


Vorschläge? Anregungen?


Danke 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## The_Maegges (28. Dezember 2006)

Alesis IO2 ?


----------

